# Blowguns for Snall Game



## natemil373

I was wondering if anyone has any experience using a blowgun for small game. I am constantly looking for a challenge and am considering squirrel hunting with a blowgun. I have a terminator 72" blowgun that I can shoot broadhead darts at around 400 fps and am accurate enough out to about 30 yards to get it done. I have no doubt that this is a powerful enough set up to ethically take squirrel size game. This set up will completely penetrate 3/8 inch plywood at 30+ yards so I do not doubt the killing power. I don't want to get into an argument on that side, I just want to hear if anyone has done this before and what kind of success you have had. Thanks, Nate


----------



## deadeye_youth

Go for it. Its fun and challenging. :sniper:


----------



## John M

oh and your forgot to menchion it would be inhumane uke:


----------



## Remington 7400

If it will penitrate 3/8 plywood it will certianly knock a squirrel down.

Just try not to pin him to the tree! 

I pinned one to a tree with a compound bow one day while out deer hunting, stupid grey squirrel wouldn't shut up, hadn't seen a deer all day, so I loosed an arrow at him. Pinned him square through the head/neck area at 20 yards, cost me a 10 dollar broadhead. :******:

I'll have to admit, it was fun!

:sniper:


----------



## John M

ill stick a needle 3 inches up your *** to show you how the squirrel will feel


----------



## 94silverado

I didn't see anywhere in his post did he say he shot the squirrel with a needle and his post said he hit the squirrel in the head not the a$$


----------



## John M

he never menchioned hitting it in any particular area


----------



## 94silverado

Remington 7400 said:


> I pinned one to a tree with a compound bow one day while out deer hunting, stupid grey squirrel wouldn't shut up, hadn't seen a deer all day, so I loosed an arrow at him. Pinned him square through the head/neck area at 20 yards, cost me a 10 dollar broadhead.


Read the last line.


----------



## John M

OF course an arrow can kill it im talking about natemil373's post with the needle shooter


----------



## 94silverado

yeah but he says he is using broadhead darts which in my opinion could maybe do it if you aimed right.


----------



## natemil373

If it was in the least bit inhumane I would not do it. I am not talking about using a a needle in my opinion for me this would be inhumane, however, if someone thought that they could accomplish this humanely I certainly wouldnt critcize them. I am using a BROADHEAD dart that is appx .40 caliber. I don't know what you consider hamane but I would think that a dart that completely penetrates a 2# squirrel that is almost 1/2in thick would do the job, if I didnt think it was right I wouldn't do it. I have practiced enough that I have no doubts on my abilities out to 30 yards, and I will stay within that range and I won't take any questionable shots. If you would have read my first post I wasn't looking to discuss this side of it and I did mention using broadhead darts. IF you want to shoot everything with a .50 BMG be my guest but do not criticize others who want to do something different.

EDIT:
John M Posted on Dec 18th 2005
"You can drop a deer with a .22 LR if you shoot it in the head, even a pellet gun can, of course a .243 can"

You obviously are SO ethical that it oozes from your pores, isnt a .22 LR to the head the method of choice of poachers. In perspective shooitng a 8 grain pellet at even 1000fps is putting out a lot less energy that a 50 grain dart at 400fps which you dont find OK for squirrel but the pellet is OK for deer? :eyeroll: I think you have lost the abilty to look reasonable please refrain from posting.


----------



## kvernum3

well said natmil well said.


----------



## John M

natemil373 said:


> If it was in the least bit inhumane I would not do it. I am not talking about using a a needle in my opinion for me this would be inhumane, however, if someone thought that they could accomplish this humanely I certainly wouldnt critcize them. I am using a BROADHEAD dart that is appx .40 caliber. I don't know what you consider hamane but I would think that a dart that completely penetrates a 2# squirrel that is almost 1/2in thick would do the job, if I didnt think it was right I wouldn't do it. I have practiced enough that I have no doubts on my abilities out to 30 yards, and I will stay within that range and I won't take any questionable shots. If you would have read my first post I wasn't looking to discuss this side of it and I did mention using broadhead darts. IF you want to shoot everything with a .50 BMG be my guest but do not criticize others who want to do something different.
> 
> EDIT:
> John M Posted on Dec 18th 2005
> "You can drop a deer with a .22 LR if you shoot it in the head, even a pellet gun can, of course a .243 can"
> 
> You obviously are SO ethical that it oozes from your pores, isnt a .22 LR to the head the method of choice of poachers. In perspective shooitng a 8 grain pellet at even 1000fps is putting out a lot less energy that a 50 grain dart at 400fps which you dont find OK for squirrel but the pellet is OK for deer? :eyeroll: I think you have lost the abilty to look reasonable please refrain from posting.


It CAN kill a deer i never said thats the gun....*REST EDITED DUE TO ATTACKS AND PROFANITY*


----------



## Plainsman

I have tried about everything there is for hunting. One year after a surgery I had a hard time with my bow and tried to talk the Game and Fish into giving me a permit for a spear. No go. I have used blow guns in the past, still have one, but have not used it for years. Used correctly it was humane, I just grew tired of it.

There are factory broadheads for blowguns. Some are micky mouse plastic, others are metal, and as far as constructing your own there is nothing wrong with that either. Use as thin a razor blade as you can find and a low meting point silver solder. With two pliers thin Gillet blades can be broken to about any shape you would like. Solder the razors on about ½ inch back from the tip. Use at least three blades and make the head the same diameter as the bore of you blow gun. Dull the very back edge that rides against the bore.

I never used one long enough to get real good with it. I limited myself to about ten yards, but put down ground squirrels, fox squirrels, and cottontail. They penetrated well enough that I cut the broadheads front end off to give them more shock. Only take perfectly broadside shots with a blunt broadhead. The light shaft will skip off an animal at a steep angle, and that is why I suggested the razors be soldered ½ inch back from the tip. Broadheads ½ inch back from the tip, but with a steep angle to the blades worked best by far. The needle type are for target only. Don't even use them on sparrows. There is no shock and no hemorrhaging. But then natemil373 you were talking broadheads so go for it.


----------



## natemil373

Plainsman,
Thanks for the advice I have been experimenting with trying to design a broadhead dart, however I am having a hard time building one that is as strong, light and as accurate as the ones that I bought online.

John,
Although this is clearly a lost cause with you I will try to explain what kind of a nerdy wannabe hunter that I really am. I grew up and currently live in OH which has no rifle season for deer. My choices growing up were either to deer hunt a week a year with a shotgun or hunt for 4 months with a bow. I chose the bow. I have hunted with varying methods over the years finally settling on still hunting and stalking with bows (made in the garage not the basement) that I make myself. In the past 10 years I have taken a deer 6 times and my longest shot was about 15 yards. Yes I could buy a crossbow and pick a good deer trail and sit in a tree waiting for a deer and get a decent buck every year, however, that is not my preferred way of doing it. If you will recall in my original post I said that I am always looking for a challenge, and as I have already filled my deer tag this year ( nice 8 point at 9 yards by the way) I am looking for something to do. I consider myself to be a very ethical hunter and I would never do anything to give anyone a reason to question my ethics thats why you are getting me hot under the collar. I do not know what methods you hunt with nor do I really care however I would like to hear of the number of deer you have successfully stalked to under 10 yards. As for treating the game with respect, I feel that a bow with a broadhead for deer is the cleanest method out there (Please no one else give me flack about this). I have shot several deer that have continued on as if nothing has happened only to drop within 20 yards or so without ever knowing they were hit. With a razor broadhead they will almost never drop in there tracks, however that expire rapidly and cleanly. I do not criticize others nor do I think anything bad about there methods as everyone has there preferred ways and as long as they treat the game respectfully and do nothing to hurt the image of the hunter I say happy hunting. Lastly I do not go back and look over your posts, I wouldn't expect you to understand how someone could possibly remember something written in the last week or so. This post was not wrote last year it was just last week. I refuse to further battle wits with someone who is so obviously unarmed.


----------



## Remington 7400

natemil373:

Congratulations on stalking you buck!

I too am an avid bow hunter, and while I prefer a compound (no crossbow for me), I also agree with you that a bow is the most ethical means of killing deer.

With a bow you make better shots and use better judgement while hunting. You can't have the attitude that you have when carrying the baddest (insert latest super ultra magnum here) rifle money can buy. You have to carefully place you shots where they count.

As for blowgunning for squirrels, personally I wouldn't try it. Not because I think it is inethical, but because there is no way in hell I could hit a squirrel with a blowgun.

However, I feel that it would be an ethical and effective way of taking them if you can hit them. From the way you talk, you are a good shot. So therefore I say go for it.

Remember to post pics of your kill!

Something else that is challenging and fun, you may want to try it. Handgunning for squirrels, use either a good revolver or a Ruger or Browning target pistol. You would be suprised how far those pistols are accurate if you take a rest. I killed my limit (6) the opening morning of season with a Ruger Mk-II target pistol, iron sights. Everyone else was carrying 12 ga. shotguns and none of the others limited out!


----------



## fargodawg

we used to take down pigeons with a blowgun and supplied darts when I was in school, they would sit on the fire escape, wasn't in-humane, they died quickly. no different than taking a long shot at a rooster and needing to "ring it" when the dog brings it back. good luck


----------



## stolenbase

as hunters we try to be as humane as we can. saying you do everything to be as humane as possible would be a lie. i am an experienced bowhunter for 14 years old and know it is not as quick of a kill as a possible instant drop with a rifle. it is although a challenge and still meets my expectations to get the job done humanely. i have shot many blackbirds with blowguns and with a well placed shot you can achieve an instant kill. if you know what you are doing..go for it.


----------



## natemil373

StolenBase- I never said that it was a instant kill, in fact I stated that it wasn't. I did say that it is the cleanest kill, as the deer will often continue on as if nothing had happened, only to drop dead within a very short distance. To me this is the cleanest kill, not nessecarily the quickest.


----------



## Dusty05

Plainsman, I think it is really cool that you would even think about trying to use a spear. I like alot of those more traditional methods, and I think that easily qualifies as old school. And for the blow gun fight, when I was a kid I got shot in the calf with one, and it wasn't even a broadhead. It went through my jeans and on into my leg, the word PAIN comes to mind to best describe it. I have no doubt that one of those things could easily kill something small.


----------



## ohio

i livein ohio and ijust wanted to say that the things your talkin about are kinda weird.......and in ohio we dont have to choose between one kind of hunting you can huntin archery....gun....or primitive....and youcan also draw tags for guided hunts.....but anyway......why would you want to try to take a squirrel with a dart there are very few places that you can hit a squirrel that will put it down instantly even with your proclaimed broadhead dart......with to much room for error i would let this rest and just hunt ethically and your not the only hunter that lets deer get close :evil:


----------



## Plainsman

It bothers me when fellow hunters jump on another hunter when they are not familiar with that hunters weapons of choice. It bothers me because it adds to the ant hunters bag of dirty tricks.

Lets compare the blowgun to a shotgun. How many times do you think a squirrel catches a single #6 ot #71/2 and runs off without anyone known he was hit. I think like a deer with an arrow a squirrel would pull a dart if wounded. Which do you think would heal better. Broadheads are close to scalpels, and doctors choose them over a 12 ga for an appendectomy.

Bow hunters think crossbow shooters have an advantage, gun hunters thing bow hunters have an advantage, bow hunters think gun hunters have an advantage, modern rifle hunters think primitive weapons users have an advantage, everyone things the grass is greener on the other side of the fence. I killed my first deer with a longbow 45 years ago and have listened to the traditional vs. the compound since the compound came out. Anyone who looses an arrow is my fellow hunter. Has anyone ever thought about respecting the decisions of others? Stick together (hang together or hang alone).


----------



## nitelite18

Well said plainsman. I'm glad to see people like you in our world today. We could use more.Everyone is entitled to their own opinion Even John M. It just takes aman to accept that someone views it differently. This forum is for hunters asking advice and sharing the joy of hunting with others. NOt to critiscize. Also I have a blowgun but never have tried to hunt with it.I'm going to give it a try and let yo know how it works out


----------



## natemil373

THanks Plainsman,
I hope that you are not thinking that I am against anyone using any legal method to hunt. In my stating to John I was just pointing out the way that this hunting wannabe hunts. If someone else wants to hunt crossbow, lonbow, blackpowder, cannon, RPG, or whatever I say go for it as long as you are able enough to do it humanley and legally. 
Ohio-What have I said that is weird? And in Ohio yes you can hunt with a shotgun for a week and blackpowder for a week, but the only season with any length to it is the bow season which is 4 months. This is the primary reason for my choosing this type of hunting initially. After doing this I found that it was far more challenging for me than going out with a bunch of people during gun season and kicking up deer and blasting the hell out of them. SHotgun season in Ohio is generally very crowded while I very seldom run into people during the archery season. Now I don't mean for this to look like I look down on gun hunters, I don't, however, I prefer to hunt the way that I do. As far as a dart taking down a squirrel, I AM NOT shooting darts. I am shooting razor bradheads that are .40 caliber thick. This setup will comletely penetrate a squirrel leaving a hole that is .40 of an inch. Think of it this way, a .40 caliber pistol with FMJ ammo will leave a hole .40 of an inch. This dart will cut the same diameter hole going thru it. This = dead squirrel. End of discussion.


----------



## Plainsman

> I hope that you are not thinking that I am against anyone using any legal method to hunt.


No, I wasn't thinking that. I was just trying to get people to stop and think that we all have a common enemy and should stick together. It appears that everyone thinks all types of hunting should be outlawed with the exception of how they do it. 
After 50 years of hunting I am happy there are different ways to do things. After so many years it gets boring hunting the same way. Even during rifle season I will hunt with different rifles, different loads, stalk one year, sit the next, whatever gives it a little different twist. I am not happy that as I grow older sitting is more appealing, and perhaps will be the only way in a few years. 
A year ago there was a picture on here with me and four rifles. People went off the deep end. These are deer not terrorists they cried, you should respect the deer and hunt ethically. It must sound like an army out there they said. I only have two hands. I don't know how many guns these guys can shoot at once, but I only shoot more than one when I am having fun with handguns. I had multiple license so I had multiple rifles, all with different loads. 
Reading these assumptions with no evidence leads me to offer the following advise. "Put brain in gear before engaging mouth". This advise is not aimed at any particular person, it is what we all (including me) should remind ourselves of before we shoot each other in the political (as related to hunting and public relations) foot.
I offer this opinion not to divide sportsmen, but rather to keep us united.


----------



## Burnout

I say go for it, I think if it is humane enough to shoot a deer, elk, bear any large game with an arrow (not knockin bowhunters) I think a 40g Dart should kill a squirrel with the same degree of effectiveness. You just have to take the size of the animal in relation to the size of the projectile, and determine wether or not its going to create enough of a wound channel for it to do the job. I think so, I just hope you dont have problems recovering them, will it cause enough shock to keep it from running off.
Just my 2 cents.

Good luck and let us know how it works for ya.

Dave


----------



## shryke300

I Hunt squirrels with a blow gun in florida. i have also used a pistol, rifle, and slingshot. The blowgun is an unethical choice if you are not confident in your shooting abilities. If you are a marksman, however, things change. I enjoy blowgun hunting because of teh skill required to get close enough to the animal to place a shot. I think its also cool because you are doing what people did a long time ago. I just made a kill the other day by shooting a dart through the chest, and when it fell and tried to run off, between its shoulders. The Cherokee indians used river cane blowguns and darts equiped with squirrels tails on the ends to hunt deer sometimes. Its great fun, have a blast. :beer:


----------



## nowski10

Dont even talk John M

I cant belive you are not an anti hunter


----------



## John M

How am I an anti hunter? Stop bringing up old topics, I love hunting how dare you say that bull****. I stated my opinion on dart guns and people attack me for it? Where in my post did I say I love animals and everyone should give them hugs instead of hunting them? I simply said I didnt think it was humane because I thought he was using regular darts you know needle looking ones, I didnt think he meant broadhead ones I never even heard of it so I stated my opinion thinking he was going to use needle darts. DROP IT ALREADY :eyeroll:

To everyone who keeps attacking me, *LEAVE ME THE **** ALONE* let me state my opinion last time I checked we had freedom of speech. Its ok to disagree or say something that may change my opinion but I believe its not okay to keep calling me names like wigglesworth and you are doing. uke:


----------



## Scoonafish

Well it is my fault this got out of hand. Topic locked. No personal bashing is allowed,and watch what you say from now on please.


----------

